# Wts/wtt blood angel army



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ok im uk based have a large blood angel army I wanna sell or trade if the right offer comes in , so what I got 


new codex
new sang priest
1st capt kallaran
capt in power armour- ss and th

5 man command squad- verios weapons just missing banner.

10 man tactical - various weapons
10 man tactical- various weapons
10 man tactical- various weapons
10 man tactical -various weapons

5 man vanguard squad- various weapons
10 man sternguard- various weapons
10 man sternguard- various weapons
5 man terminator squad
5 man terminator squad
dreadnought - frag cannon

5 man sangunariy guard

10 man death company squad -jps

3 x drop pods , 1 unbuilt
storm raven
rhino

ok like I said uk based in Wiltshire, looking at selling as a job lot or trade for elder army


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I assume they're all assembled. Are they painted though?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> I assume they're all assembled. Are they painted though?


ooo I knew I forgot sumit lol
yes all assembled

only the command squad and sang priest are painted rest are sprayed in gw red or black,

all the models have 32mm bases also.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmm. How much you looking to get for the Sang Guard, Drop Pods or Storm Raven?

Also, you have BA, you want Eldar. This guy wanted the exact opposite. 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=178114


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> Hmm. How much you looking to get for the Sang Guard, Drop Pods or Storm Raven?
> 
> Also, you have BA, you want Eldar. This guy wanted the exact opposite.
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=178114


 hey sorry didn't see your reply, im not looking at splitting this lot down if I don't have to,

but this lots still avalible uk based happy to trade for elder , but may consider another 40k army.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

bump, army still available


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Shame to see you're ditching your BA my friend, I wish you luck finding a buyer. I've always found selling collections as a whole to be....tedious.


----------

